# working a lil



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

I also installed the ceiling fans
SW Cashmere and Duration used in low lustre and eggshell


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice job. A break from the norm.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks I like when the home owner like do things a little different.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!

....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, that kind of stuff is fun. Doesn't come up very often for me. 
I just finished a whole new house where ALL the walls and ceilings are white.... Boring!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

A great -looking job. Care to share your taping secrets (to ensure no bleed-through behind the tape)?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> A great -looking job. Care to share your taping secrets (to ensure no bleed-through behind the tape)?


Seal the tape with the base coat. 

Easy peasy


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> A great -looking job. Care to share your taping secrets (to ensure no bleed-through behind the tape)?


I just used yellow frog tape and and a mini roller around the tape. Just peel the tape while its wet. Or if its a very dark color I seal the tape with clear paintable caulk.


----------

